# xXx: Return of Xander Cage - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=97002[/img] 
*Title: xXx: Return of Xander Cage* 

*Movie:* :4stars:
*Video:* :5stars:
*Audio:* :5stars:
*Extras:* :3stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*92





[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=97010[/img]*Summary*
I still remember being in college when the first “xXx” movie came out. It was a guilty pleasure and a film I reviewed HERE about a month ago. Sadly, the movie just hasn’t aged that well as Vin and his crew were dead set on making the film a James Bond meets extreme bad boy sports. Something that was almost giggle worthy as they took the ludicrous concept WAAAAAAAAAY too seriously. Then Sony decided to make a sequel without vin (killing him off in a quick cut scene) and casting Ice Cube to play the next “xXx” soldier. This sequel went over like a lead balloon (I like it as a horribly guilty pleasure, just like I like “Ghosts of Mars” in the same light), and the franchise was pretty much dead. However, Vin Diesel has been very determined to resurrect his old hits and has been real vocal in getting a third film under production for years now. With the success of “Riddick” and the latest “Fast and Furious” films, Diesel was finally given the green light and they were able to Retcon Xander Cage’s death and bring him back for this over the top extravaganza. 

We all know that Xander Cage (Vin Diesel) was supposedly dead due to the 2nd movie making him look out of the picture. Well, I guess he’s not, as the film opens up in the Dominican Republic with Xander Cage living his retirement out. After a high-tech team of special rogue agents known as “ghosts” steal a satellite control unit with the power to override any satellite in orbit (another super tech weapon ala “god’s eye” in the latest “Fast and Furious” films) and Agent Gibbs (Samuel L. Jackson) is killed by it, the NSA’s replacement (Toni Collete as Agent Jane Marke) decides to reactivate the xXx program and bring Xander Cage out of retirement. Agreeing to take on the job (as always), Xander assembles a team of bad boy (and girl) specialists comprising of sniper Adele Wolff (Ruby Rose), a D.J. named Nicks (Kris Wu), and a mental stunt driver named Tennyson Torch (Rory McCann in a hilariously funny role). 

Shocker of all shocker, when Xander and his band of misfits track down these ghosts they realize that things aren’t exactly as they seemed. The whole unit are ex xXx agents that have gone rogue because they believe that this super weapon shouldn’t belong in government hands. That means that THEY weren’t the cause of the satellite dropping out of the sky and killing Gibbs. Meaning that there is someone in the NSA who’s a mole and double crossing their own team. Teaming up, the ghosts and Xander’s team have to find out who is the double agent, and take care of him once and for all. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=97018[/img]Now you’re asking yourself, “Mike, how are you giving this 5 stars? The trailer makes it look like a cheese fest”? Well, you’re most definitely right. “xXx: Return of Xander Cage” is a hilariously bad film. Like the two that came before it is a giant mess, but it is a glorious glorious mess. It almost looks like Vin Diesel and the powers that be realized that no one was taking their movies seriously, so why should they take the movie seriously either? There are NUMEROUS winks and nods to the audience as tongue is firmly implanted in cheek with over the top characters like Tony Jaa with a blond mohawk making Bruce Lee impersonations, lines like “This isn’t a party, it’s a race”, A motorcycle chase that has them turning into Jet skis (one of the most hilariously over the top sequences of the movie) and Vin just chewing up the scenery with a grin on his face. Yes, this is the cinematic equivalent to junk food. Empty calories, but tastes oh so good in the moment when pizza sauce dripping down your chin. 

Everyone seems to be having a blast on screen, with cameos by Samuel L. Jackon (and one big one that I won’t surprise), and the whole “Fast and the Furious” method of creating an ever expanding “team” of super agents just makes it all the more fun. Donnie Yen does what Donnie Yen does best, and Diesel does his best to basically be Dom Toretto with a skate board instead of a car. While none of the roles can be truly considered GREAT acting, Ruby Rose and the English debut of Deepika Padukone (who is stunningly gorgeous by the way) are well received, and the amount of fisticuffs and explosions rival “Fate of the Furious” in spades (although there is no jumping a car over a submarine in this one). Is it bad? Yes. Is it stupid? Most definitely. Is it FUN though? I have to say I had a big sloppy grin on my face the whole movie and have to say, if you’ve had fun with the sheer lunacy of the latest “Fast and the Furious” films, then I see no reason why “xXx: Return of Xander Cage” won’t scratch the same itch. 





*Rating:*

Rated PG-13 for extended sequences of gunplay and violent action, and for sexual material and language




*Video* :5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=97026[/img]“xXx: Return of Xander Cage” looks simply AMAZING on Blu-ray. Shot using the Arri Alexa cameras and then finished on a 2K D.I. the results speak for themselves as a crystal clear modern action film. Clarity is razor sharp from beginning to end, with everything from sweat marks on people’s faces to the stretch marks on Diesel’s muscular shoulders showing up with picture perfect precision. There’s some CGI trickery that stands out a bit sharply from the on set locations, but otherwise the fine detail and the wide angle shots look magnificent. The movie isn’t particularly color graded, and enjoys a fairly neutral look besides a few specific shots that have been colored graded a bit yellow (Dominican Republic scenes), to cool blue (inside of the giant flying air base for the xXx program). Blacks are deep and inky, with no signs of banding, crush or washed out levels to mar a picture-perfect Blu-ray.







*Audio* :5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=97034[/img]Once again, Paramount is one of the good guys. Instead of relegating the Dolby Atmos track to the 4K UHD alone like some studios, they have given all three variations (2D, 3D and 4K) this stunning audio track that is brash, bold and ferociously aggressive to listen too. The first few seconds of the track let you know what you’re in for, and the aggressiveness of the audio mix has been cranked up to level 11 and doesn’t turn it down until the credits stop rolling. Voices are still well placed in the center channel, but the dynamic range is incredibly wide, allowing for soft whispers with Vin’s gravelly voice, to explosions that will have your pant legs a flapping, and surround activity that had my jaw on the floor. Listen to the motorcycle chase, or the roar of the giant air base flying overhead. The Atmos capabilities are in full force during these action sequences allowing the listener to be right in the middle of the action and fully encompassed in the sound stage. There’s also some very nice nuances in the back channels instead of just being a sonic bombardment. A fly buzzing around flickers from one surround to the next, and the sound of bullet casings hitting the floor make individual tinks and clanks as they bounce off differing objects in the background. LFE is simply punishing and brutal, adding power and authority to the music while flattening the listener into their seats during the action. Just perfect.








*Extras* :3stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=97042[/img]
• Third Time's the Charm: Xander Returns
• Rebels, Tyrants & Ghosts: The Cast
• Opening Pandora's Box: On Location
• I Live for This Sh#t!: Stunts
• Gag Reel






*Overall:* :4.5stars:

“xXx: Return of Xander Cage” is pure and utter junk food, but it’s tasty junk food that is just meta enough to have the audience in on the joke, while being over the top and excitement filled to be a fun action movie. I’m not sure whether to laugh AT the movie or with it, but either way, I had a blast stuffing popcorn into my face and giggling along with all of the “Fast and Furious” level of antics going on. You can tell that Vin has a big passion for these films and is in love with making them successful, this being one of his better recent offerings as of late (with a budget of $85 million and a worldwide of $346 million, there is GOING to be another sequel). Audio and video are pure demo material and the extras are pretty impressive as well. While I’m not going to say that the movie is recommended as a serious movie, but as a lover of big dumb action flicks that don’t take themselves too seriously, it’s just what the doctor ordered. 



*Additional Information:*

Starring: Vin Diesel, Donnie Yen, Tonie Collette 
Directed by: D.J. Carusa
Written by: Rich Wilkes, F. Scott Frazier
Aspect Ratio: 2.39:1 AVC
Audio: English: Dolby Atmos (Dolby TrueHD 7.1) French, Spanish, Portuguese DD 5.1
Studio: Paramount
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 107 Minutes 
Blu-ray Release Date: May 16th, 2017




*Buy xXx: Return of Xander Cage On Blu-ray at Amazon*
*Buy xXx: Return of Xander Cage 3D On Blu-ray at Amazon*
*Buy xXx: Return of Xander Cage On 4K Blu-ray at Amazon*







*Recommendation: Cheesy, Fun Watch​*







More about Mike


----------



## NorthSky

Day one, in 3D.

Btw Mike, that amazon link for the 3D BR version; it's dead.


----------



## Mike Edwards

fixed


----------



## NorthSky

Thx Mike. 
The 3D link still doesn't work.


----------



## Mike Edwards

hmmm, not sure what's wrong on your end, it's connecting fine on both phone and pc over here


----------



## NorthSky

Just for the 3D BR link, this is the message I keep getting:

Amazon.ca
Looking for Something? 
We're sorry. The Web address you've entered is not a functioning page on our site.

* Click here to visit the Amazon.ca home page

Page introuvable 
L'adresse recherchée n'existe pas sur notre site.

* Page d'accueil
______

Edit: https://www.amazon.com/xXx-Return-X.../ref=tmm_trd_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=

I just googled the 3D BR title (or click on the 3D box from the 4K BR link). I still cannot access that link I just posted.
It is strange though that your direct 3D BR link is the only one that doesn't work on my end.
Also, some of the youtube clips that you posted in some of your BR reviews, like 'La La Land', I cannot access them in my country it says...that too is strange (I live on the same continent as you, America, North America, North of USA → Canada, the Great White North, _l'etoile du nord, le ciel du Nord_, the North star, the North sky)... lol

Test: https://www.amazon.com/xXx-Return-Xander-Blu-ray-Digital/dp/B01MUBFN5K

No, it still doesn't work; I'm @ lost.


----------



## Rick R

Its working for me, I'm in the UK, seeing your post I was curious. I do have uBlock Origin on my browser and have to disable it for some links but does not seem to be causing problems with this one.


----------



## NorthSky

It's ok, I'll buy it from my local store. ...The 3D Blu-ray version. It should be a blast, with my brain outside the door, lol


----------



## rushuker

NorthSky said:


> Just for the 3D BR link, this is the message I keep getting:
> 
> Amazon.ca
> Looking for Something?
> We're sorry. The Web address you've entered is not a functioning page on our site.
> 
> * Click here to visit the Amazon.ca home page
> 
> Page introuvable
> L'adresse recherchée n'existe pas sur notre site.
> 
> * Page d'accueil
> *__*
> 
> Edit: Amazon.com: xXx: Return Of Xander Cage [Blu-ray]: Donnie Yen, Deepika Padukone, D.J. Caruso: Movies & TV Watch TV Shows In 2020
> 
> I just googled the 3D BR title (or click on the 3D box from the 4K BR link). I still cannot access that link I just posted.
> It is strange though that your direct 3D BR link is the only one that doesn't work on my end.
> Also, some of the youtube clips that you posted in some of your BR reviews, like 'La La Land', I cannot access them in my country it says...that too is strange (I live on the same continent as you, America, North America, North of USA → Canada, the Great White North, _l'etoile du nord, le ciel du Nord_, the North star, the North sky)... lol
> 
> Test: Amazon.com: xXx: Return Of Xander Cage [Blu-ray]: Donnie Yen, Deepika Padukone, D.J. Caruso: Movies & TV
> 
> No, it still doesn't work; I'm @ lost.


It's working from my end.


----------

